# fuel cuts on kmd fuel pump. ugh.



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

im almost positive im having fuel cuts or some fuel related problem. 
i went to merge today and floored it, brrrrr *silence*brrrrr car bucked, jerked whatever you wanna call it. 
am i having fuel cuts? wtf.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i would check the pump, seems like you have a problem with the pump. Follower failure could be possible as well. It doesn't always have to throw a code to happen. (i had massive follower failure well before i got CELs and limp mode)


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

i've been having misfires randomly and misfires at startup often, today i changed my coil packs but not the plugs and i still have all the misfires(it just started cutting today after the coil swap). ill see if i can get the cam follower checked out tomorrow.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

CHECK YOUR PUMP!!!!
I had very similar issues when I went to pass someone on the turnpike a couple weeks ago. 
Pulled my pump out and it was seized up.
Oh I was running a KMD


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (07wolfsburg)*

the infamous KMD pump....what a piece of **** that thing is


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 passat turbo* »_the infamous KMD pump....what a piece of **** that thing is

I've got the real name for that pump. "*The KMD High Pressure Paper Weight*" **Note the scratches on the pump = *FAIL***


















_Modified by rippie74 at 6:56 PM 3-1-2010_


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
I've got the real name for that pump. "*The KMD High Pressure Paper Weight*" **Note the scratches on the pump = *FAIL***

















_Modified by rippie74 at 6:56 PM 3-1-2010_

Do u have a pic of the other end? Where the follower goes? It would be greatly appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (MyOtherCarHasA5.0)*

You got it bud...


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_You got it bud...









Thanks alot bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (MyOtherCarHasA5.0)*

*That tip destroys cam followers quickly.* 

So this hpfp seizes & I make the trip to KMD's shop. I gave the guy @ KMD a *BRAND NEW CAM FOLLOWER* to use with the new hpfp pictured here that they just installed for me, since the pervious KMD hpfp failed within 4 months. They replace it & give me the car back... Now I have a CEL & wouldn't you know KMD didn't have any sensors to replace the one they destroyed on my hpfp. Sooo... Off I go... limping to Douglas VW. 
When I get to Douglas VW they pull the hpfp & *I SWEAR TO GOD* the cam follower had the DLC coating worn off it in the exact shape of that tip. 
JC was like "Holy Isht"








I literally drove *5 miles* from KMD's shop in Mountainside NJ to Douglas VW in Summit NJ. & that's all it took to wear away the DLC coating & start eating up a *BRAND NEW* factory cam follower. Unreal.











_Modified by rippie74 at 9:50 PM 3-1-2010_


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

To many horror stories about that place. I really wish there was a more convenient Revo dealer. Thats about the only thing I use them for.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (07wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07wolfsburg* »_To many horror stories about that place. I really wish there was a more convenient Revo dealer. Thats about the only thing I use them for. 

Yea & they could care less when their isht blows up. They told me over the phone "Our hpfp's have a 6% failure rate" I was thinking to myself, yea more like a 60% failure rate.
_Dynamic _in *Warwick, NY * is a REVO Dealer & that's where I'm going from now on.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (rippie74)*

That sounds pretty realistic, they know it to thats why they probably dont give you any hassle about replacing it what it does f*ck up


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

the KMD Cam follower is even more of a joke! 
"we made the cam follower thicker! that should solve the issue!... here hold my beer" 
You might as well jam a penny in the follower like that guy did then use any POS products they make...


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: fuel cuts on kmd fuel pump. ugh. (rkmoore)*

if i wASN'T so drunk right now id really be ****ing pissed about all this but owell. i guess its the pump and i guees ill be buing a Apr fuel pump. blahh


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: fuel cuts on kmd fuel pump. ugh. (rkmoore)*

rkmoore,
Major bummer. If you send in the pump with the OEM tip at the end of the spring, we should be able to test and rebuild it if everything is in working order. 
Just something to consider. 
-Arin


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: fuel cuts on kmd fuel pump. ugh. ([email protected])*

im pretty sure i still have the OEM fuel pump lying around. when i find out for sure that the pump is the problem then ill probably do that. thanks arin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: fuel cuts on kmd fuel pump. ugh. ([email protected])*

Yea man... APR is the shiznit. My car loves that hpfp.


----------



## tautvydasv (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: fuel cuts on kmd fuel pump. ugh. (rkmoore)*

I am sure that it is not case with fuel pump. First of all try scanning your errors. 
I would guess that you are having problems with fuel filter or one of these:
Pressure limiting valve on high pressure fuel rail
Fuel Pressure Sensor G247
Low Pressure Sensor G410
Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve N276
I had problems with pressure limiting valve. So my car was misfiring at idle, and it was not running fine as if there is a lack of fuel. While logging it was obvious that I had problems with fuel pressure in high pressure system.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tautvydasv* »_I am sure that it is not case with fuel pump.


at one point or another it will be with that POS...


----------



## tautvydasv (Mar 13, 2007)

By the way I am runing Autotech kit which has the same pin as kmd and I had with it 60 000km already out of 100 000km.


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: (tautvydasv)*

Is it the "identical" pin, or the same style of pin? Because the tolerancing, and surface finish/treatment could make a world of difference. I'm not tryig to sound smug, just curious.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (StuMacLean)*

its not the same, it looks the same, but its not


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: fuel cuts on kmd fuel pump. ugh. (rkmoore)*

i went to induktion and got it scanned, i don't know the exact codes but it was something like...
too rich at idle
random and multiple misfires on cyl 1,2,3,4.
^both at idle, start up and driving^
bad fuel pressure regulator
im sure running the upgraded HPFP on revos stock program isn't helping the situation, i've yet to find time to go get my settings re-programmed.
overall my car has been running like complete crap this winter, i broke a vaccume line, battery got disconnected and lost revo settings, fuel problems have been on going and I'm sure my valves look awesome







.
it's becoming a money pit


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: fuel cuts on kmd fuel pump. ugh. (rkmoore)*

Running the upgraded hpfp on a stock program won't hurt a thing, 
However if the hpfp is bad (its most likely leaking fuel into your crankcase). When the fuel mixes with the oil you'll get too rich @ idle codes. (Your oil level will go up beyond the full mark on the dipstick)
My kmd hpfp failed 2x & when it did I was hesitating, bucking, blew out 2 coil packs as a result, had a CEL, & the car was backfiring through my exhaust (blue flames). *NOT COOL @ ALL*









I got the APR hpfp along with 2 new coil packs, & changed my oil. After that all my issues cleared up.










_Modified by rippie74 at 12:37 PM 3-3-2010_


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: fuel cuts on kmd fuel pump. ugh. (rippie74)*

ahhhh that explains the overbearing smell of gasoline in the oil and the fact that its over the line.... i hate to say it, but i should have gone APR the first time around


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: fuel cuts on kmd fuel pump. ugh. (rkmoore)*

i cant seem to justify $1000 for a fuel pump though....like why so much? i understand its suppose to be the best but really? if you're gonna make the best then why not make it affordable for most people?

anyone have any experience with
autotech 
AWE 
or anyother HPFP other then KMD and APR?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: fuel cuts on kmd fuel pump. ugh. (rkmoore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rkmoore* »_i cant seem to justify $1000 for a fuel pump though....like why so much? i understand its suppose to be the best but really? if you're gonna make the best then why not make it affordable for most people?

anyone have any experience with
autotech 
AWE 
or anyother HPFP other then KMD and APR?

There's always the $600 rebuild option. For $1k you're getting a brand new pump. Look at one of the vendors offering exchangeable cores if you don't want downtime ([email protected] or USPmotorsports)


----------



## tautvydasv (Mar 13, 2007)

Again I can repeat. This is not a problem with a fuel pump!!! Do some logging to check what is going on with your boost, timing, fuel rail pressure and so on. 
It would be crazy to buy APR HPFP without making sure that it is the pump fault, which I am sure 100% is not


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: fuel cuts on kmd fuel pump. ugh. (rkmoore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rkmoore* »_i cant seem to justify $1000 for a fuel pump though....like why so much? i understand its suppose to be the best but really? if you're gonna make the best then why not make it affordable for most people?

anyone have any experience with
autotech 
AWE 
or anyother HPFP other then KMD and APR?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4219433

Something to read and explain your question. Just go APR and forget about it. Or keep trying brands that might work. Just my


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: fuel cuts on kmd fuel pump. ugh. (rkmoore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rkmoore* »_ahhhh that explains the overbearing smell of gasoline in the oil and the fact that its over the line.... i hate to say it, but i should have gone APR the first time around

































































I'm right there with ya bud http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (tautvydasv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tautvydasv* »_Again I can repeat. This is not a problem with a fuel pump!!! Do some logging to check what is going on with your boost, timing, fuel rail pressure and so on. 
It would be crazy to buy APR HPFP without making sure that it is the pump fault, which I am sure 100% is not










Im not saying that the problem couldn't be what you say but you are wrong in being 100% positive that the pump is not the problem because it very well could be.
OP can you please pull your pump off and check it out? If you cannot push the piston in or if you can but it doesn't return or does not return back to normal position easily your pump is screwed


_Modified by 07wolfsburg at 4:47 PM 3-3-2010_


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: (07wolfsburg)*

weather sucks and i dont have a garage but i have all the tools to do it. i tried the other day but one of the torx screws is pretty difficult to get to on the pump. im taking it to induktion and theyre gonna run logs/diagnostics and what not. ill post more on this soon but as of right now all i can say is that the CEL turned off, misfires stopped for the most part but today it did cut again at about 3/4 hard throttle.


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: (tautvydasv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tautvydasv* »_Again I can repeat. This is not a problem with a fuel pump!!! Do some logging to check what is going on with your boost, timing, fuel rail pressure and so on. 
It would be crazy to buy APR HPFP without making sure that it is the pump fault, which I am sure 100% is not











ok well throw some things out there then please? lol because i am clueless and have thrown in the towel.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (tautvydasv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tautvydasv* »_Again I can repeat. This is not a problem with a fuel pump!!! Do some logging to check what is going on with your boost, timing, fuel rail pressure and so on. 
It would be crazy to buy APR HPFP without making sure that it is the pump fault, which I am sure 100% is not










Do you have a crystal ball?


----------



## nickf06GLI (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: (rippie74)*

I hope this pump is not as bad is you guys are saying, I just ordered the KMD pump this week with the cam follower, I havn't been charge because KMD is ******* around and has (had somebody else make the cam follower yet) I won't spend the bucks for APR but also don't want my car to blow up......I always think of this video from a few years back. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfXyEp6Hf7A 
Is kmd really that ****ty, the guy that works on my car says its good stuff
VW=


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

My KMD pump just took a sh*t 2 weeks ago. i got about 9mo and @ 12,000 miles out of it. Only good thing is they warranty it for 1yr from the date of purchase. 


_Modified by 07wolfsburg at 9:15 PM 3-3-2010_


----------



## nickf06GLI (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: (07wolfsburg)*

wow sounds like a lump of **** http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Is this a common problem, what happened to it to cause failure?


----------



## importrepairguy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (rippie74)*

OP, If you can make it to Salisbury. Md area, Near OC about 1 1/2 - 2 hours (depending on how you drive), I'd be glad to check it out for you. I can log everything as well as disassemble, inspect and repair anything you may need. I have a few spare parts here currently, sensor, spare FP parts (oem guts and New follower), Fuel filter, etc... I personally had an issue with a KMD V1 pump last fall, but w/ V2 as replacement and about 10k miles, no issues to date.
Sounds to me like a fuel supply problem, if the pump was binding or seizing (my past experience & symptoms) it would be staling at idle, low rpm stops and the occasional misfire. But under load and normal part throttle position's it should run fine. Considering you have an early model FSI, you may have a coil pack failure anyway and that has compounded the problem. This is my 2 cent's worth, but until you diagnose the problem, i.e. scan's, logs, etc, your just playing with your mind, all worse case scenarios. Sit back, drink a beer and just get it diagnosed correctly - to alleviate all this speculation.
FYI I'm a Mechanic by trade and - do this for a living.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Shoot me a PM if you need my assistance.
Cheers


----------



## importrepairguy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (nickf06GLI)*

"wow sounds like a lump of **** Is this a common problem, what happened to it to cause failure?"
There was a common problem with the Version1 KMD pump, it was a crap-shoot as to how long they would last... KMD revised them and added a special coating, it appears to have slowed the failure rate drastically. Like with any aftermarket product, especially with a technology like the DI (Direct Injection) engines, it's still in an infantile stage as far as the aftermarket is concerned. There's gonna be alot of trial and error. AWE, Autotech and KMD are the only manufacturer's that I'm aware of, that were willing to market a DIY kit to save cost to the consumer. But with that comes, install errors,etc... APR has quality control, so perhaps that's helps alleviate some of this end user install error, which could lead to a quick failure? APR has had failures as well, however, they aren't as often advertised or blasted across the Forums. Perhaps, a better consumer service after the sale? I onno?
My opinion, for what it's worth, they all provide the extra fuel we need, but the car owner should be responsible enough to check their oil periodically (due to our engines increased oil consumption behavior) and change and or check their follower every 15-20k miles. It's piece of mind really.








My experience has not been bad w/ KMD. My car is Stage 2 Eurodyne. My car gets oil changed regularly (3.5k) Synthetic only. Oil checked periodically, every 2 weeks, capped when needed. KMD V1 lasted 20k miles on Stage 2, Cam follower was barely worn, just started to wear coating off. Replaced follower at 24k while replacing pump w/ V2 KMD pump, currently have 35k on car, cam follower is fine and No fuelling problems to date! 
FYI Eurodyne is a VERY aggressive tune - The most I believe, and I spike in the 2 bar range (that's 30psi for you Imperial guys), I run a Heat range colder plug and have nothing but Happy ass-whoppin's to hand out to those that try me.







Just wait till I get this Forge wastegate on here! K03 gonna **** itself! Gonna do some R&D before and after's (logging & dyno) before I swap out for the GT3076 waiting for install.
Anyhow, I'm not here as any type of fan based cheer-leader I simply sell what works and won't mention components or parts to my clients that I personally wouldn't use. I'm primarily a Japanese Car tuner, 17 years now to be exact! This is much the same, and I believe the product in question to be and do as advertised. If there is a component failure, hopefully (for OP's sake) they will remedy the problem and ship him out a new revised unit.
Cheers.


_Modified by importrepairguy at 11:00 PM 3-3-2010_


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re:*

FYI: importrepairguy
Both Versions failed in my car. The 1st version lasted 4 months. The _Armoly Coated_ version lasted 3 hours. They installed both pumps.  It's made by a local machine shop here in NJ & its seriously not wrth the hassle. They don't care when it fails either. They're just like "Here" & hand you a new hpfp kit. I predict that this shop will be out of business within the next 2-3 years.


_Modified by rippie74 at 11:18 PM 3-3-2010_


----------



## nickf06GLI (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: (importrepairguy)*

I did order version 2.1 but still a little botherd by complaints. Why is APR pump not failing? If it is just aftermarket issues? I'm not going to pay a G for a fuel pump, just curios.


----------



## importrepairguy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Re: (rippie74)*

Local machine-shop? Hmmm.... I suppose some better QC is in order? I've seen some rough, dirty, half-a**ed machine shops in my day!
Well, I hate to say it, but maybe the KMD tech screwed yours up on install? Both of mine worked fine (V1 up to failure of course!) and lasted longer than yours. I onno, makes good sense to me.








Anyhow, unfortunately, we as a MKV community only have a few option's (4 to be exact) and they are all a crap-shoot with a 12 month warranty!
So - pick your poison.








The only other feasible but expensive option would be to adapt a form of Port injection on-top of the oem pump. Albeit, tap bungs into intake runners and run a rail with an additional set of fuel injectors, controlling the system in addition to the oem system may be difficult, thus why people run an Independent stand-alone FMU, however, countless hours tuning is involved! And who's gonna do that? I think JC - shooting for 800HP has ditched the DI system all together. 
Cheers.


----------



## importrepairguy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (nickf06GLI)*

Quality control!
Notice how APR ONLY supports their Products? It's to control failures and limits their liability. It's their way or the highway, so to speak. I'm not speaking on their behalf, it's just a professional observation. I can't blame them for how they do business, it seems to work.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (importrepairguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *importrepairguy* »_Quality control!
Notice how APR ONLY supports their Products? It's to control failures and limits their liability. It's their way or the highway, so to speak. I'm not speaking on their behalf, it's just a professional observation. I can't blame them for how they do business, it seems to work.









Would McDonalds support Burger King? I think not...


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (nickf06GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickf06GLI* »_I did order version 2.1 but still a little botherd by complaints. Why is APR pump not failing? If it is just aftermarket issues? I'm not going to pay a G for a fuel pump, just curios. 

Contact JC or USP about their APR hpfp exchange program. It's not $1099.00, its around $650.00. (with your factory hpfp used as a core charge). It's totally worth every quarter, dime, nickle & penny. 
P.S. Get a refund from KMD asap, before the payment process is complete. Cancel your order & change your sig.


----------



## importrepairguy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (rippie74)*

"Would McDonalds support Burger King? I think not..."
Well, your missing the point. But needless to say, you have a right to your opinion and you've voiced that. You had a bad experience and your trying to save folks the same aggravation you've explained. 
Fact is, Not everyone has had the same ridiculous failure's you've had? Like I said, it's either that you or your car have a curse, bad karma, just simple bad luck, or in fact the Tech f*cked up! Plain n' simple. I am a mechanic and have fault's, failed parts, sh*t don't fit, etc, all the time, especially when you spend 80% of your wrench time (like myself) dealing with the aftermarket! You had a bad run with a product, sorry to hear that, and it's a shame they won't make it right for you. But my experience with the product, mostly is contrary and I have to voice my professional opinion as well to give the product it's deserved performance review. 
As I quoted you for the Mickey D's comment - Your are correct in one sense, however, competition is what drives any good company. This is not a Communist country where we are told what to wear, how to speak, what to buy, etc. These idea's are originated, then copied, modified and design's change and evolution generate variation's of essentially the same product. And that is what we have here, a simple modded OEM (Hitachi) Fuel pump. It's a means to an end actually.... And matter a factly it's still not enough fuel for some of us with BT plans...
I for one support the product. I will also, just based off of a vast majority of praise reviews recommend the APR as well. For some, even though just a few hundred dollars more, is not an option. Either save your money for the praised, coveted APR pump or take your chances with the rest of the DIY install kits. Either way - they all only carry a 12 month warranty!
Cheers.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickf06GLI* »_
VW=










you seriously think his car caught on fire because of VW? he clearly was running aftermarket mods that i am sure were the culprit. The only fire issues i have heard about with MK4s are coil packs. That fire was started by the turbo/exhaust mani, the guy most likely had some stupid turbo heat wrap on or something and it caught fire form the massive temps of the turbo. Also its a tad fishy that he is filming this while his car catches on fire. If my car was on fire i wouldn't be filming it.


----------



## tautvydasv (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (rkmoore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rkmoore* »_

ok well throw some things out there then please? lol because i am clueless and have thrown in the towel.

Did you check for errors? Also I did mention what sensors/valves could be also causing lack of fuel.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (importrepairguy)*

*Q:* How many threads are their about the APR hpfp failing? 
*A:* To my knowledge _0_
*Q:* How many threads are their about the KMD hpfp failing? 
*A:* _Too many to count_
Bottom line is this, its not worth it. The KMD hpfp is actually more now than it was 1 year ago. It was $269.00 when I picked it up. Its now much closer to $300.00.
Eventually it _fails_, whether its a few weeks, 3 months, 5 months, 7 months, it doesn't matter, there have been many people on here who have had this happen to them.
It's a POS.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (importrepairguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *importrepairguy* »_"Would McDonalds support Burger King? I think not..."
Well, your missing the point. But needless to say, you have a right to your opinion and you've voiced that. You had a bad experience and your trying to save folks the same aggravation you've explained. 
Fact is, Not everyone has had the same ridiculous failure's you've had? Like I said, it's either that you or your car have a curse, bad karma, just simple bad luck, or in fact the Tech f*cked up! Plain n' simple. I am a mechanic and have fault's, failed parts, sh*t don't fit, etc, all the time, especially when you spend 80% of your wrench time (like myself) dealing with the aftermarket! You had a bad run with a product, sorry to hear that, and it's a shame they won't make it right for you. But my experience with the product, mostly is contrary and I have to voice my professional opinion as well to give the product it's deserved performance review. 
As I quoted you for the Mickey D's comment - Your are correct in one sense, however, competition is what drives any good company. This is not a Communist country where we are told what to wear, how to speak, what to buy, etc. These idea's are originated, then copied, modified and design's change and evolution generate variation's of essentially the same product. And that is what we have here, a simple modded OEM (Hitachi) Fuel pump. It's a means to an end actually.... And matter a factly it's still not enough fuel for some of us with BT plans...
I for one support the product. I will also, just based off of a vast majority of praise reviews recommend the APR as well. For some, even though just a few hundred dollars more, is not an option. Either save your money for the praised, coveted APR pump or take your chances with the rest of the DIY install kits. Either way - they all only carry a 12 month warranty!
Cheers.









I understand you, but think about it this way. Would you want to try 3 other pumps? Or just save up and get 1 pump and let it be over with.

Like someone eles said with APR's HPFP you








"Set it and Forget it"


----------



## nickf06GLI (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: (rippie74)*

What do I do about the cam follower?


----------



## jj87 (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't know any one personally running KMD however I can say I've been running Auto Tech for about 30k miles and she is holding up swell. I know two other people locally running Auto Tech without issues, though they have less miles on the system.
Just a quick input.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jj87* »_I don't know any one personally running KMD however I can say I've been running Auto Tech for about 30k miles and she is holding up swell. I know two other people locally running Auto Tech without issues, though they have less miles on the system.
Just a quick input.


running the KMD follower is not advised! its a much heavier follower compared to stock and would only increase the possible damage on the fueling system when it fails. the only true fix is H2 sports roller follower revamp


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: fuel cuts on kmd fuel pump. ugh. (rkmoore)*

ok so i got some good and bad news...
good news: i called KMD up after finding my receipt and told them of my pumps failure, the guy on the phone told me to send the pump back and they'd send a new one to me free of charge.
bad news: the down time of my car and cost of labor to install the new one is gonna be a bitch but better then dishing out $1000.

the one that just blew up lasted me about 22,000 miles. so i guess ill see where the next one takes me.


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: (nickf06GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickf06GLI* »_I hope this pump is not as bad is you guys are saying, I just ordered the KMD pump this week with the cam follower, I havn't been charge because KMD is ******* around and has (had somebody else make the cam follower yet) I won't spend the bucks for APR but also don't want my car to blow up......I always think of this video from a few years back. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfXyEp6Hf7A 
Is kmd really that ****ty, the guy that works on my car says its good stuff
VW=










if yours breaks they give you a new one! lol for freeeeeeee.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rkmoore* »_
bad news: the down time of my car and cost of labor to install the new one is gonna be a bitch but better then dishing out $1000.


i guess if they keep replacing the pump every 20k (because it will fail) its better







also it takes literally 15 minutes to put a new pump in. downtime BS you should be able to have the car ready right away. how much are they charging labour? 1hr's worth? lol


----------



## nickf06GLI (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

I spoke with North American Motorsports, and they said they haven't had the issue on the new version yet, and the one's that do have problems are from installer error. But I have 2 weeks probably until the cam follower's are done.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (nickf06GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickf06GLI* »_I spoke with North American Motorsports, and they said they haven't had the issue on the new version yet, and the one's that do have problems are from installer error. But I have 2 weeks probably until the cam follower's are done. 

Lol, not sure how the pumps can seize due to installer error . . . . seems more like a bad design.
Dave


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Lol, not sure how the pumps can seize due to installer error . . . . seems more like a bad design.
Dave

You got that right. 
Example: If you hpfp fails 3 times in say 3 years the amount of hassle, labor & down time will EXCEED the cost of the APR hpfp. I know this I've been there. The kmd hpfp is warrantied for 1 year from the _date of purchase_. Anything after that is gonna cost you $$$. It's not worth it. 
I too thuoght "$1000.00 for a hpfp pfffft, f that... you gotta be outta your mind to pay that amount for just a hpfp, I can't afford that thing". 
The truth is... you can't afford NOT having under your hood.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
You got that right. 
Example: If you hpfp fails 3 times in say 3 years the amount of hassle, labor & down time will EXCEED the cost of the APR hpfp. I know this I've been there. The kmd hpfp is warrantied for 1 year from the _date of purchase_. Anything after that is gonna cost you $$$. It's not worth it. 
I too thuoght "$1000.00 for a hpfp pfffft, f that... you gotta be outta your mind to pay that amount for just a hpfp, I can't afford that thing". 
The truth is... you can't afford NOT having under your hood.


yupp and with the H2sport roller cam retro, you can have a system that should be 100% bulletproof http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif APR is allot of things but in the end you can't say they do not make some of the best parts in the business. KMD didn't put anywhere near as much time with R and D on the HPFP like APR did.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
yupp and with the H2sport roller cam retro, you can have a system that should be 100% bulletproof http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif APR is allot of things but in the end you can't say they do not make some of the best parts in the business. KMD didn't put anywhere near as much time with R and D on the HPFP like APR did. 


*EXACTLY.* I wish I understood what kinda R&D had to go into the VW 2.0T FSI hpfp before I wasted close to *$500.00* on the kmd hpfp along with the associated costs that were incurred to complete it. (assembly, install, etc)
What a waste of time & money


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_

I too thuoght "$1000.00 for a hpfp pfffft, f that... you gotta be outta your mind to pay that amount for just a hpfp, I can't afford that thing". 
The truth is... you can't afford NOT having under your hood.


x2 Same thing happen to me.... AWE/ KMD both failed me... KMD lasted longer than the AWE pump. I dont understand why people would rather take the chance of there pump failing than biting the bullet once and getting it over with


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_

x2 Same thing happen to me.... AWE/ KMD both failed me... KMD lasted longer than the AWE pump. I dont understand why people would rather take the chance of there pump failing than biting the bullet once and getting it over with


not to mention you can get a pretty good deal with a rebuilt one through [email protected]


----------



## nickf06GLI (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

I hate this thread, in a good way, is autotech any good or apr the only way to go?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickf06GLI* »_I hate this thread, in a good way, is autotech any good or apr the only way to go?


they seem to have the same results as KMD but i have heard less horror stories. Stick with the APR pump get it rebuilt from douglasvw it will be almost as cheap as the other pumps


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
they seem to have the same results as KMD but i have heard less horror stories. Stick with the APR pump get it rebuilt from douglasvw it will be almost as cheap as the other pumps 

The APR exchange program through either USP or JC is the way to go.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (importrepairguy)*

importrepairguy:
APR Motorsports & KMD Tuning have both *EARNED* their reputations. 
Theres a saying in the industry & it goes something like this...
*Cheap & Fast * = *Not Good*
*Good & Cheap* = *Not Fast*
*Fast & Good * = *Not Cheap*



_Modified by rippie74 at 4:44 PM 3-4-2010_


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: (rippie74)*

UPDATE: 
oh horray horray white smoke came puffing out my exhaust pipes today for a few seconds at idle, now im not a tech or any kind of expert but can i guess? here goes...
HPFP leaking gas into the crank case causing burning of oil=smoke?
now i know white smoke is suppose to be coolant i believe?? but temp gauge and coolant read fine, oil level is on-point (for once) and other wise...i did have a "too rich at idle" code throw up.
all in all the last 4 months of my ownership of my VW has not been the best but i have learned ALOT about cars and VWs in general.
for your entertainment....

1. modding = eventual boom
2. cheap fun (i.e. kmd fuel pump)= boom boom
3. VW=$$$$$
4. what you break you can almost always upgrade http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif / http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
5. beer makes everything better.






















i also have made some what of analogy of the "cheap" HPFP vs. APR
here goes,
going with a cheap FP is like jumping out of an airplane with a parachute packed by an 4 year old hatian kid.
going with an APR FP is like flying the plane and laughing at the dumbass that's jumping for no reason.
moral?


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: (rkmoore)*

bump, any ideas on the white smoke?


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (rkmoore)*

Are you running a catch can with your BSH pcv setup?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (rkmoore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rkmoore* »_bump, any ideas on the white smoke?

Dude go outside start your car & make a video of all these issues. Let us see how much smoke, we need to see the tachometer & hear the crappy idle. Seeing it will better help us help you.


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: (07wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07wolfsburg* »_Are you running a catch can with your BSH pcv setup?

na its just the block off, (metal piece on manifold or whatever)


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
Dude go outside start your car & make a video of all these issues. Let us see how much smoke, we need to see the tachometer & hear the crappy idle. Seeing it will better help us help you.

ok i'll try.


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: (rkmoore)*

update: no videos but ill give you another brief run down...
huge back fires sometimes.
burning oil at idle only (its def oil)
miss fires at start up and more recently its been stalling out after cranking it once. miss fires driving it.
help...


----------

